

This is Rikers: From the people who live and work there - sergeant3
https://www.themarshallproject.org/2015/06/28/this-is-rikers

======
sageabilly
This is a really good article, and balances the viewpoints of both inmates and
corrections officers. I encourage y'all to read the whole thing and not just
skim.

I think the prison system is ripe for a disrupt, but it makes so much money
for so many people and the American view of justice is (in my opinion) so
incredibly warped towards punishment I don't see how anything can change.

------
shanemhansen
> The end of solitary confinement for 16- to 17-year-olds, in particular, they
> say, has resulted in more violence, since they’ve lost the biggest
> consequences for misbehavior.

I don't sympathize. So what if the guards found their job easier when they
could employ this method of psychological and physical torture (via neglect)?

> And both inmates and officers think that a new generation of COs, many of
> whom have taken a substantial number of college courses, is less street-
> smart and thus less equipped to deal with the brutal realities of the job,
> and therefore more likely to clash with inmates.

What an awfully polite way to say they don't want none of that book learnin
round those parts. This isn't the first time I've heard this view expressed. A
New York appeals Court actually upheld the legality of only hiring people with
low IQs as cops. [http://abcnews.go.com/US/court-oks-barring-high-iqs-
cops/sto...](http://abcnews.go.com/US/court-oks-barring-high-iqs-
cops/story?id=95836)

Were I a cop, knowing that I only had my job because I failed an IQ test would
be a blow to my pride.

------
Mithaldu
I really like this article, if only because it mentions real and concrete
consequences that have come to the people at fault, like Corizon, the medical
provider, being fired.

